# NML - Navarre Minerals



## System (4 April 2011)

Navarre Minerals Limited (NML) is a junior base and precious metals exploration company with four main prospects including: 


The Black Ranges project west of the Grampians;  
The Bendigo North project; 
The Ballarat South project; and 
The Kingston project, 30km north east of Stawell. 

http://www.navarre.com.au


----------



## mr. jeff (3 June 2011)

Worth mentioning news out today,

serious gold intercepts, vein type systems near Bendigo.

"3 June 2011
ASX Release
High grade gold intersected at Bendigo North Gold Project
Highlights:
• 10m @ 34.4g Au/t from 37m down-hole in ACT015, including 2m @ 161.2g Au/t
• High grade intercepts now identified over 2 km
• Host rocks and mineralisation style considered similar to the 22 million ounce Bendigo Goldfield
• Shallow depth of cover
• Recent greenfields discovery in an under-explored area with no previous mining..."

very impressive. I make out their MC to be 7M after todays jump of 130%.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

Shares on issue 55.8 million
Options 2.6 million (unlisted)
Share Price 18c
Market Cap $10.6 million (0.19 cents)
Cash $1.1m

Major Shareholders Crocodile Gold Corp 9%
(Owner of Fosterville and Stawell Gold Mines)
Board & Management 25%
Top 20 shareholders 60%

Navarre Board
•Geoff McDermott – Managing Director & CEO
•Kevin Wilson – Chairman
•John Dorward – Non-Executive Director
•Colin Naylor – Non-Executive Director
•Jane Nosworthy – Company Secretary

*Bendigo North*
•100% ownership of flagship project
•Shallow Murray Basin cover conceals gold-bearing basement rocks from previous discovery
•Whitelaw Fault controls gold mineralisation (22 million ounce Bendigo Goldfield)
•New farm-in area expands Navarre’s footprint along Whitelaw Fault
•Target concept: multiple “Bendigo-style” gold in quartz reefs & secondary gold (“alluvials”)
•Recent near surface broad intercepts of gold mineralisation confirm greenfields gold discovery with potential for open pit mining
•Crocodile Gold Corp. “back-in” option

*Tandarra*
•Navarre considers that Tandarra is the highest quality new gold discovery in Victoria during the past 100 years
•New geophysical approach followed by scout drilling uncovers multiple lines of quartz reef
•Scale potential from multiple quartz reefs
•Our objective is to advance Tandarra to mineral resource status as efficiently as possible
•Bulk sample of RC drill residue to assist grade estimation
•Drill program recommences in Q3 2012



•Drill results supportive of conceptual open pit:
gold grades range from moderate to high-grade
close to surface (18-100m)
potentially open-pit mineable
near established infrastructure and large workforce
open in all directions
•Gold mineralisation identified over 7 kilometres of strike
•850m strike of moderate to high-grade gold mineralisation on Tomorrow Line
•To date, only 3 of 29 potential quartz reefs have been tested by RC drilling


*Kingston*
•At-surface, oxide gold mineralisation with shallow high-grade gold intercepts including recent Navarre drilling - 16.9m @ 5.5g Au/t from 66m down-hole in DDK001
•100% owned with dominant position along prospective Landsborough Fault
•Historic mining over 1,000 metres of strike to 75 metres deep - high-grade gold, silver and minor lead mined
•Active mining jurisdiction – Stawell Gold Mines operation 30 kilometres away

*Black Range*
•NML believe that the Black Range Volcanic rocks are similar in age and geology to Tasmania’s Mt Read Volcanics - host to large deposits such as Mt Lyell, Rosebery, Henty & Hellyer
•Under-explored due to poor outcrop and shallow cover
•100% owned
•Large copper-zinc-gold mineralisation of potential volcanic massive sulfide (VMS) system identified at Eclipse
•Experts on Tasmanian VMS rocks and VMS geophysics assisting exploration targeting



They will have to rattle the tin soon, the drill results from Tandarra are worth looking up looks to be a potentially exciting project.
Will be watching this one closely.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*Appointment of Exploration Manager*


Navarre Minerals Limited announce the appointment of Mr Wessley Edgar as Exploration Manager, effective
13 August 2012. Mr Edgar will be a key member of the executive team and will oversee all aspects of exploration for the Company. Mr Edgar has more than 20 years’ experience in the resources industry, predominantly in gold mining and exploration, and also in base metals exploration. Currently, Mr Edgar is Exploration Manager at Castlemaine Goldfields Limited, with a range of responsibilities including regional exploration management and technical project assessments for business development. Prior to joining Castlemaine, Mr Edgar held geological roles with Placer Dome Asia Pacific, Goldfields Limited and Renison Goldfields Consolidated.

Further info on Edgar here.
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=1003247406&targetid=profile


----------



## springhill (6 September 2012)

*Navarre moves to full ownership of Tandarra gold prospect*

● Navarre and Crocodile Gold Corp. sign a heads of agreement to convert Crocodile’s earn-in right at Tandarra to a 2% net smelter royalty on future gold production
● Conversion ensures that Navarre enjoys full ownership of the prospective Tandarra prospect
● Drill season scheduled to start at Tandarra in October


----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

Navarre Minerals has been seeing some nice gains in the last month or so on the back of some good news regarding drilling results at their Irvine gold project and an Earn-In and Joint Venture agreement with Black Range Metals Pty Ltd.

Up from 6c to a high of 15c, this one is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## greggles (18 February 2019)

NML moving north over the last week after more encouraging drilling results from the Langi Logan Gold Project in western Victoria.


----------



## Buckfont (30 September 2019)

Navarre is in the area of the NW Victorian goldfields on the Stawell gold corridor. 60 km of tenements south of Stawell. There is drilling in the Glenlyle area north of Stavely's SVY lastest hits of great copper/gold cores. 
Nearology may have a positive impact here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2019)

Buckfont said:


> .... Nearology may have a positive impact here.



*Significance for Navarre Minerals (ASX: NML) 
- *_from their Sept Announcement:_
SVY’s discovery is significant for NML for three key reasons:
o The discovery occurs adjacent to NML’s EL5425 (green area in map), where SVY is earning up to an 80% interest via a Joint Venture;
o The discovery sheds new light on NML’s 100%-owned Glenlyle Project, which hosts a recently discovered 150m wide zone of silver-gold-base metal mineralisation under shallow cover, within the same volcanic package that hosts the nearby Thursdays Gossan prospect;
o NML will re-evaluate its targeting at the Glenlyle Project, where massive sulphides in drill chips were returned from shallow drilling in March 2019.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2020)

For the Feb competition:
A convergence of positives...
1. Plenty of cash so no more capital raisings
2. Price of gold going up, AUD dropping
3. The nearology of Stavely SVY will see results coming through this quarter
Stavely Arc Projects:
Glenlyle Gold – Silver Project:
• Complete airborne VTEM survey.
• Commence AC (~6,000m) and diamond drill (~2,000m) testing of geochemical and geophysical targets.
Black Range Project (EL 4590):
• Complete diamond drilling (~1,200m) to test IP chargeability target at Eclipse.
Stavely Project (EL 5425):
• Conduct a DHEM survey on the recently drilled holes at the Yarram Gap Prospect to detect if there are any off-hole conductors within a radius of ~200m of the drill hole.
• Conduct selective sampling and assaying on diamond holes


----------



## Miner (25 May 2020)

Put a bid for NML on the competition thread.
Why I tipped:
Not because I like Mr Wilson very much since his REX days but because he is a far sighted enterpreneur  and NML has been counting its time since last so many years with lovely exploration success.
But off late they are different game. Read these announcements.
With inviting an ex KLA as a non executive director is highly speculative story.
From March 5 cents in less than 2 months price is 17 cents and the large volume.
private investor is quietly building -
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200521/pdf/44j096x75bxr6v.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200427/pdf/44h86vv15kj9cy.pdf - look at the depth. Amazing . What would be AISC from such resources ? 
Who will take it over as Mr Wilson believes in developing and selling. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200430/pdf/44hdm1gljx9xb0.pdf
Read the quarterly report - very encouraging. This section is a music on my ears:


----------



## Miner (20 June 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200618/pdf/44jr79l067l7hz.pdf
I reckon this acquisition will be the Ace for NML going forward. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200609/pdf/44jh0mtbzqnvlp.pdf
NML is just priming to give me another right opportunity for July tip  
Anyone else can tip, however. I need my money back from the investment. So make sure your tip wins


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2020)

a bit of an upkick, and what do you get.  A T/H ... capital raising

Investor Presentation out -> Still putting lots of holes in the ground


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2020)

_Amid the *new Victorian gold rush*, Navarre Minerals Limited is pleased to announce it is expanding the scope of its highly prospective St Arnaud Gold Project in Victoria after receiving priority status over a key exploration licence application. _

_Following a competitive application process, the State’s minerals regulator, Earth Resources Regulation, has deemed Navarre the preferred owner of the main areas of the historical goldfield, which has produced 400,000 ounces in the past.  Navarre has also lodged two new exploration licence applications to secure a strategic tenement package located adjacent to its fully-owned St Arnaud Project._

_- _spend spend spend, says the Government man


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 September 2020)

*still in the 'proving up' lane*

• Resolution Lode continues to deliver strong, consistent grades of gold mineralisation in an ongoing 10,000m diamond core drilling program, targeting a large maiden mineral resource.  
• Strong new results (not true widths) include ... (nice numbers; see Ann.)
• Results extend the known limits of the gold lode system by another 200m south-down-plunge and demonstrate the strong potential to define a substantial mineral resource. 
• The new results confirm a second mineralised structure 50m west of the main gold zone and suggest the lode channel may be strengthening towards the south.  
• The style and geometry of gold mineralisation is similar to the multi-million ounce Magdala gold deposit, on-strike 20km further north, where gold has been mined from surface to 1.6km depth.  
• Navarre is fully funded to continue its resource definition drilling at Resolution Lode with a current working capital balance of approximately $12 million.


----------



## brerwallabi (26 September 2020)

Drilling results to come maybe to early for this month.
Not sure if they have 5million ozs or a 100million ozs only time will tell, definitely drilling in the right areas.
Closed 13.5 cents Friday, last few months movement during the day rarely exceeds one cent with volume drying up this month. 
The stock has been ranging, managed a couple of trades buying on lows.
Currently back in at 12 looking for a upward break through resistance at 14 cents to previous high this year  18cents.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

brerwallabi said:


> Not sure if they have 5million ozs or a 100million ozs only time will tell, *definitely drilling in the right areas*.
> Closed 13.5 cents Friday, last few months movement during the day rarely exceeds one cent with volume drying up this month.
> The stock has been ranging, managed a couple of trades buying on lows.



more reasons to punch holes in the ground:
▪_ Navarre and Australia’s national science agency, CSIRO, have completed a collaborative research project at the Stawell Corridor Gold Project in western Victoria.  _
_▪ Prior research on the nearby 4Moz Magdala gold deposit in Stawell has provided a deep understanding of the structural evolution of a multi-million ounce gold system which has been used as a template to predict where gold mineralisation may occur on other basalt domes within the Stawell Corridor. 
▪ The research project has used the latest advanced technologies, including supercomputer-based simulations of deformation-fluid flow transport processes involved in the formation of gold deposits, to highlight drill targets on the flanks of the Irvine and Langi Logan basalt domes.  
▪ Air-core drill testing of CSIRO’s predicted targets will commence at Langi Logan this week.  _
_▪ Navarre is fully funded to test CSIRO targets with a current cash balance of approximately $12 million._

Created a bit of buying interest today; back up to 16c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 October 2020)

5 year high, on price (dilution along the way?)


----------



## brerwallabi (5 October 2020)

A lot of drilling to be completed at numerous sites, yes the hand will be out however they had to my recollection about $2.5 million to burn.
The joy of owning mineral exploration companies is called dilution, however with this one I think there is potential especially where they are drilling to push the share price up continually up for a time.
Time to get out, hard to say when the blue sky is there.
Should a 50% gain be enough?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2020)

*Navarre Minerals Seals Strategic High-Grade Gold Acquisition*

By Gavin Wendt

_*Navarre Minerals – (ASX: NML) Market Cap: $133m.*_





*Key Catalyst*
Completion of acquisition of Jubilee Gold Project in central  Victoria, located in world-class gold district, 25km from the LionGold  Corp Ballarat gold operations.

We initiated coverage of NML during March 2019 on the basis of its  exposure to the burgeoning Victorian exploration scene. NML is focused  solely on Victoria, specifically the search for gold deposits within a  corridor of rocks that hosts the Stawell (~5 million ounce) and Ararat  (~1 million ounce) goldfields. The company aims to discover and develop  the next generation of multi-million ounce gold deposits by unlocking  the mineral potential of central and western Victoria's emerging and  proven mineral corridors. NML has performed solidly in share price  terms, benefitting initially from encouraging results being generated  from Stavely Minerals' (ASX: SVY) Thursday's Gossan copper deposit,  located 30km to the west of NML's Stawell Corridor Gold Project. Another  key project is the Tandarra Gold Project, where high-grade gold has  been discovered under shallow cover 60km northwest from the Fosterville  Gold Mine.

*Latest Activity

Jubilee Project Acquisition*
NML has provided an update with respect to the status of its Jubilee   Project acquisition in Victoria, which has delivered the company full   control over a complementary and strategic high-grade gold exploration   asset, situated 25km southwest of Ballarat.

*Overview*
NML has completed the acquisition of the Jubilee Gold Project in  central Victoria, following transfer of exploration licence, EL6689 and a  final cash payment to the vendor.

The project is situated within a world-class gold district, 25km from  LionGold Corp's Ballarat gold operations. Historically, the Jubilee  Gold Mine produced approximately 130,000 ounces of gold at a recovered  grade of 12 g/t, but area has remained virtually untouched for more than  a century.

An initial air core drilling program is scheduled to start in  November as a precursor to potential diamond drilling testing of new  geophysical anomalies that are thought to represent repetitions and  extensions of the Jubilee quartz reefs.

*Details*
NML has finalised an agreement to acquire 100% of the Jubilee Gold  Project following transfer of exploration licence EL6689 and a final  cash payment of $20,000 to the vendor. The exploration licence has been  purchased on the following basis:






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced: 58% of original size [ 1024 x 195 ] - Click to view full image





The exploration potential of the project includes extensions and   repetitions of the mineralised envelope and high-grade shoots   historically mined throughout the Jubilee Mine underground workings.   Although operations ceased during 1913 in mineralised quartz at the   bottom level of the Jubilee Mine, no extraction or exploration is known to have occurred since that time.

Recent mapping has identified several other prospect areas on the  tenement that will also be targeted during the drilling season. NML is  presently preparing for its maiden aircore drilling program, ahead of a  later diamond core program.





_Figure 1: Location of EL6689 that hosts the Jubilee Gold Project, in proximity to the Ballarat Goldfield, Victoria._

*Technical Significance*
The 122 sq km Jubilee Project incorporates the historical 619 metre  deep Jubilee Gold Mine (mined from 1887 to 1913) that produced  approximately 130,000 ounces of gold at a recovered grade of around 12  g/t from a single east west trending (transverse) quartz reef. Since the  mine closed, there have been no reported modern attempts at sustained   exploration and no drilling. The property occurs within a highly   prospective and prolific mining district, in close proximity to a   significant operating gold mine and processing facility located nearby   within the historical 12 million ounce Ballarat Goldfield.

Since gaining access to the property, NML geologists have uncovered  three main target areas thought to be potential repetitions and  extensions of the historical Jubilee quartz reefs (Targets A – C). This  is a result of compiling historical reports, surface geological mapping  and completing a geophysics program using both Gradient Array Induced   Polarisation (GAIP) and magnetic methods. An initial air-core drilling   program to test these targets is scheduled to commence in November 2020 as a precursor to potential diamond drill testing.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced: 58% of original size [ 1024 x 784 ] - Click to view full image




_Figure 2: Jubilee perspective view  showing reconstruction of historical mine workings (black), Jubilee Main  Lode (red) and interpreted geophysical (GAIP chargeability and  resistivity) target areas (yellow & red dash)._

*Summary*
_The acquisition of the Jubilee Project is significant, as it  delivers the company full control over a complementary and strategic  high-grade gold exploration asset, situated 25km southwest of Ballarat._

_Meanwhile, NML is involved in an active drilling campaign. It recently welcomed the arrival of a second diamond drill rig at its 100%-owned Irvine Project, 20km of Stawell's operating mine, where NML is conducting an ongoing resource definition and extension drilling program at Resolution Lode, on the Irvine basalt dome. This program has been extended from 10,000 metres to 12,000 metres, with approximately 7,000 metres completed year to date._

_ The overall drilling will scope out the depth and strike  potential of the Resolution Lode discovery on the eastern flank of the  Irvine basalt dome, with the aim of delivering a maiden mineral resource  by the end of the March quarter 2021._

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/10/30/nav...ld-acquisition/


----------



## brerwallabi (31 October 2020)

Nice article, tells the story, was my pick in the Oct tipping comp. NML had a 40% gain in the month hopefully it keeps going sold half Friday, if I knew this article was coming out I would held as it looks like it might get a boost now on Monday.


----------



## brerwallabi (3 December 2020)

Navarre has a 14,000 metre diamond drilling program south of the operating Stawell mine in Victoria.
The company is fully funded with almost $12million in the bank a third rig is now operating about 20kms south of Stawell which is a mine with 5 million ounces.
They are looking to establish a maiden mineral resource in one of several projects in the Stawell corridor early in the new year.
The share price took off in late September from the low teens to hit 29.5 cents after announcing some high grade drilling results, it fell back to 18.5 cents and is currently trading at 21.t cents.
Worth keeping an eye on especially with more drilling results to come.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

every Announcement is undeniably good news (ish)

_High grade Gold;
High Grade Silver;
Drilling expands Gold potential;
More High Grade Gold results;
Second rig for Flagship project;_
etc etc

still only 15c a share. Stawell speed??


----------



## finicky (22 December 2021)

Now at 0.078 and massive volume entering, particularly this week.
Ignoring the Victorian tenements, which are of interest to me, the recent acquisition of Mt Carlton ops has a precarious feel to it. Raising via placement at 0.075 with diluted shares now approaching 1.4B and onerous looking milestone payments to the vendor EVN. Does anyone get a good deal from EVN cast-offs. Notices of initial substantial holder from CBA and MUFG quickly followed by notices of cessation. Mt Carlton Mill is not large, numerous employees, water rights from Burdekin river (those QLD rivers are raped, exhausted and subject to drought from my observation as an itinerant fruit picker). Admittedly, there are some rich looking drilling results from potential satellite deposits. Mt Carlton high AISC Sept Qtr (greater than 1,700/oz) and we know ASIC understates real costs. If you consolidated the diluted shares @ 0.078 down to 100m you'd need a factor of 14, resulting in $1.10 s.p - not cheap really. Anyway, not for me. 

All Data monthly


----------



## Tyre Kicker (17 January 2022)

Anyone keeping an eye on this one? Another decent set of drilling results announced today and a good little jump. Read Finicky's take on the Mt Carlton mine but the share price really does seem undervalued atm.


----------



## brerwallabi (19 January 2022)

Had high hopes, unfortunately it was a loser for me looked so promising the story they were selling.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (20 January 2022)

20% jump today, albiet with commodities up overnight, but still think this has a ways to run.

Undervalued.


----------



## brerwallabi (20 January 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> 20% jump today, albiet with commodities up overnight, but still think this has a ways to run.
> 
> Undervalued



I have been glancing at it, it became one of my dog stocks, can’t win them all. The story they were selling had me thinking it could become a 50 to 75cent stock, instead it went the other way below 10cents.
I think it might warrant another look.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

_after a lost decade, trying to bring in the mother lode, any lode actually, in Vic, NML broadened horizons to SNQ_

Acquisition of Mt Carlton Gold Mine completed mid December 2021
 Transformation of Navarre to producer status with immediate cashflow generation
Strong first 6 months of production, transition bedded down 
Initial Navarre resource and reserve estimate more than replaced depletion, underpins future production
_and of course this needs funding_

Placement to sophisticated, professional and institutional investors to raise A$4.5 million 
Following completion of the Placement, the Company intends to offer a Share Purchase Plan to raise up to an additional ~A$5.0million 
Approximately ~143.9 million new ordinary shares to be issued under the Equity Raising, representing approximately 10.4% of existing Navarre shares on issue
Offer Price : The Placement and SPP will be offered at A$0.066 per New Share


----------



## Sean K (15 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _after a lost decade, trying to bring in the mother lode, any lode actually, in Vic, NML broadened horizons to SNQ_
> 
> Acquisition of Mt Carlton Gold Mine completed mid December 2021
> Transformation of Navarre to producer status with immediate cashflow generation
> ...




This is a very interesting intersection not far from Mt Carlton.


----------



## brerwallabi (15 September 2022)

I kept this on a watch list and took no pleasure in seeing it decline.
Looks like it may make some ground leading into the resource estimate.


----------



## craigj (1 October 2022)

nml     small mc for a gold producer

on the chart 4c seems a good resistance level 
potential for a bounce when gold sector gains favour


----------



## Telamelo (28 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> This is a very interesting intersection not far from Mt Carlton.
> 
> View attachment 146856



*NML* another big tick


----------



## Telamelo (5 November 2022)

4th Nov '22 NML announced


----------



## Telamelo (7 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> 4th Nov '22 NML announced
> 
> View attachment 148846



NML @ 0.047c  +6.82%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2022)

_Under 4c, and will it go anywhere? _

Navarre has executed a new Offtake Contract and US$7M Finance Facility with Glencore International AG and an extension to the existing agreement with Evolution Mining on the provision of environmental bonding surety related to the Mt Carlton operation in northern Queensland.

Delivery of Mt Carlton gold-silver-copper concentrates under the new offtake agreement will commence immediately. Drawdown of funds under the finance facility will be used to provide additional working capital to support the development of ore sources for the mine plan and Navarre’s ongoing exploration program across the tenements adjacent to the Mt Carlton operation..

Navarre Managing Director Ian Holland said:


> “_Navarre is pleased to have executed these key commercial agreements with Glencore and Evolution Mining.  The Glencore offtake contract provides very competitive terms and flexibility for our concentrate sales while the associated finance facility provides additional working capital to support the development of ore sources for our mine plan and our aggressive exploration programs.”_


----------

